# POCO says 1/0 AL good for 200 amp upgrade!!!



## kooliokg (Aug 13, 2020)

Hey all, New to this forum but I figured this is the right place.

Electrical Company says underground 1/0AL will handle a panel upgrade to 200amps....

I get they go by different rules than the NEC and can basically do what they want, BUT what would you all do in this situation?

Continue with panel upgrade or keep it how it is and add a few tandems to slots currently?
Is there anything that will protect my house from over drawing too much current and melting the wires in the meter? I know highly unlikely but I'm trying to be the safetest I can be.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

kooliokg said:


> Hey all, New to this forum but I figured this is the right place.
> 
> Electrical Company says underground 1/0AL will handle a panel upgrade to 200amps....
> 
> ...


What would I do? I'd ask my electrician. 

This site is for electricians only.


----------



## kooliokg (Aug 13, 2020)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> What would I do? I'd ask my electrician.
> 
> This site is for electricians only.



Welp was trying to get some insight. Electrician says it's fine but obviously I'm trying to get some more input because I do my research and understand what I'm doing to my home that I have to live in.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kooliokg said:


> Welp was trying to get some insight. Electrician says it's fine but obviously I'm trying to get some more input because I do my research and understand what I'm doing to my home that I have to live in.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Slip,me some $$$ and I'll be glad to help. 
I only require 1/2 of what you paid your electrician.
But the upgrade will cost twice the amount.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Who is the General Contractor that's licensed & bonded building this house?


----------



## kooliokg (Aug 13, 2020)

It’s not a new construction home. Was built in 1971. Can’t find any records on home from city or county.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

kooliokg said:


> Welp was trying to get some insight. Electrician says it's fine but obviously I'm trying to get some more input because I do my research and understand what I'm doing to my home that I have to live in.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Do you do research when you take your car to the shop? When you go to the doctor? When you hire a carpenter to build a deck? How about when you ride the subway to make sure it is taking the most efficient path?
My point, so you don't have to research, is that you are dealing with professionals who do this every day and they likely are more knowledgeable than you with your ten minutes of googling.
Further, did your research tell you that only some panels are tandem breaker rated? So your proposed course might not be appropriate either.


----------



## kooliokg (Aug 13, 2020)

See you’re assuming I’m some one off person who just wants to go against stuff. Not so.

To give you a list of things I have researched and done myself up to inspection standard 

• My cars brakes(rotor and drum), spark plugs and coils
• Laid tile and grouted in a 1/3rd pattern after researching google for 10 minutes like you say
• Demoed bathroom and cut up all foundation to replace cast iron pipes and then installed a shower pan on a 1/4 pitch that passes inspection. 
• Framed in new bathroom and dry walled and Durocher shower and ran new electrical to outlets and lights

Sorry I like to be hands on. Also I’ve called multiple inspectors with questions and actually talked to my power company’s engineer about this project.
So just trying to gain insight but for some reason a lot(not all) of you electricians get so butt hurt with people asking questions. I not for one second said I know more than my electrician or poco. Just was trying to get info so I know more and why.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kooliokg said:


> See you’re assuming I’m some one off person who just wants to go against stuff. Not so.
> 
> To give you a list of things I have researched and done myself up to inspection standard
> 
> ...


Nobody is butt hurt. This forum is for electricians to talk to other electricians. You need to research where to research. You’re in the wrong place.

Flagged.


----------



## kooliokg (Aug 13, 2020)

I mean actually there is a DIY section but I chose to put it in this thread because I wanted better answers. Reddit isn’t cutting it for this one.

Thanks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kooliokg said:


> I mean actually there is a DIY section but I chose to put it in this thread because I wanted better answers. Reddit isn’t cutting it for this one.
> 
> Thanks


You sound like a guy who can't understand what professionals tell you and only search for free answers that you want.


----------



## kooliokg (Aug 13, 2020)

Nope just being secure in my knowledge and asking questions.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey all,
Names Keith. *I work for a New Home Builder* and love learning and *doing all things DIY especially electric work.
*
Cheers:vs_cocktail:

What do you do exactly besides work on 5:30? :smile:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 

However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

